# Women who shoot...well...



## billc (Aug 7, 2014)

Just saw this piece on Tatiana Whitlock...martial artist and shooting instructor...






Shooting champion...Jesse Duff...






Concealed carry tips for women by Tatiana Whitlock...

http://concealednation.org/2014/08/...k-on-carrying-concealed-in-different-outfits/

Women competing in shooting sports...you get used to seeing Nascar guys in outfits with patches from their sponsors...these women wear patches from Glock, Taurus, Smith and Wesson and the other gun companies...interesting...






Another shooting champion...Maria Gushchina...


----------



## billc (Aug 7, 2014)

A young lady, 13, practicing for three gun competition...Rifle, Pistol and Shotgun...is there anything more American than that...?


----------



## Carol (Aug 7, 2014)

There is a very active division of the Second Ammendment Sisters up here.  Once a month they have an organized shoot at a particular range, open to all women regardless of experience.  There are NRA-certified instructors that volunteer at each gathering to train new shooters.  Experienced shooters that would like a refresher are also able to attend the training.  

Once a year, they also hold a concealed carry fashion show.  Some folks might sneer at the idea....but personally, I think its an area that needs a lot more attention.   Clothing and accessories designed for concealment are typically designed around menswear or a man's body or they are designed around a duty uniform.  But times are changing, and there are some innovators out there that are coming up with designs for women that allow for a lot more options.  Hopefully the word about them is circulating as well


----------



## Buka (Aug 7, 2014)

I wish more women would learn to shoot. I think it would make the decision whether or not to get licensed and carry an easier decision. Even if they didn't want to, the knowledge and experience are important.

You know what I gave my wife for a wedding present? An Uzi pistol and a shoulder rig. She said it was one of the nicest gifts she's ever gotten.
Twenty years later in Massachusetts, it became one of the guns you were not allowed to buy new, only a used one. She sold it for five times what I paid for it. She was always smarter than me.


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 8, 2014)

billc said:


> A young lady, 13, practicing for three gun competition...Rifle, Pistol and Shotgun...is there anything more American than that...?



Apple Pie... Duh....


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

billc said:


> A young lady, 13, practicing for three gun competition...Rifle, Pistol and Shotgun...is there anything more American than that...?



When I was her age all I was shooting was .22 rifles and .410s in Boyscouts.


----------

